# Pixel Fillrate and Turing/Pascal



## eraser666 (Feb 20, 2019)

Limited by GPC? the max Pixel Fillrate of TU106 is ROPs*frequency/4*3, the same as GP106（max Pixel Fillrate=ROPs*frequency/3*2）.

You can use TU116（1660Ti,3GPC 48ROP） or TU106-200A（2060,3GPC 48ROP） comparing with TU104-400（2070,3GPC 64ROP） to verify this fact.

Remember! Use a same GPU and MEM frequency to verify this fact in Feature Test of 3DMark06 or 3DMark Vantage.

LOL!


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pixel Fillrate = GPC count x 16 pixels x Core clock (close to max. Boost clock to be accurate).

Turing (overall) : If GPC x 16 > ROP, Pixel Fillrate = ROP x Core clock, else use GPC x 16.

Did I get it right ?


----------



## eraser666 (Feb 20, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Pixel Fillrate = GPC count x 16 pixels x Core clock (close to max. Boost clock to be accurate).
> 
> Turing (overall) : If GPC x 16 > ROP, Pixel Fillrate = ROP x Core clock, else use GPC x 16.
> 
> Did I get it right ?



Excellent!


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 20, 2019)

You could say, those ROPs are there for "cheaper" Anti Aliasing 
Last time NV did this with Fermi (IIRC).


----------



## eraser666 (Feb 20, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> You could say, those ROPs are there for "cheaper" Anti Aliasing
> Last time NV did this with Fermi (IIRC).



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pixel-fillrate-and-fermi.155459/

Haha, I‘ve copied the title.


----------



## mtcn77 (Feb 20, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> You could say, those ROPs are there for "cheaper" Anti Aliasing
> Last time NV did this with Fermi (IIRC).


Nvidia has never been candid for 3DFX FSAA.


----------



## eraser666 (Feb 20, 2019)

Would GPU-Z fix the Pixel Fillrate display of 1060,1070,2070 etc?


----------



## PerfectWave (Feb 20, 2019)

GPU-Z show more Pixel Fillrate for those gpu?


----------



## mtcn77 (Feb 20, 2019)

eraser666 said:


> Would GPU-Z fix the Pixel Fillrate display of 1060,1070,2070 etc?
> View attachment 116967


You know Nvidia invented MSAA? MSAA performance is part of the package.


----------



## eraser666 (Feb 20, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> You know Nvidia invented MSAA? MSAA performance is part of the package.


https://fanyi.baidu.com/?aldtype=16047###
I'm just talking about the pixel filling rate.

the display of gpu-z


----------



## mtcn77 (Feb 20, 2019)

eraser666 said:


> I'm just talking about the pixel filling rate.
> 
> the display of gpu-z


It displayed wrong with GTX 970, too. TPU is used to such occurrances.

I mean it depends, anyway. I like the idea though, just as <99p testing we should have rasterizer performance information of individual scene setups like how much of an effect small & big triangles have.

How about a free licence of Beyond3D Suite as well, one cannot run short of such features. Though I doubt TPU has it, not having any associated publishings even after all these years.


----------



## eraser666 (Feb 21, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> It displayed wrong with GTX 970, too. TPU is used to such occurrances.
> 
> I mean it depends, anyway. I like the idea though, just as <99p testing we should have rasterizer performance information of individual scene setups like how much of an effect small & big triangles have.
> 
> How about a free licence of Beyond3D Suite as well, one cannot run short of such features. Though I doubt TPU has it, not having any associated publishings even after all these years.



Thank you for your reply. According to feedback from B3D subscribers, there will be a public release version of Beyond 3D Suite in recent months, probably similar to that used by Anandtech.



PerfectWave said:


> GPU-Z show more Pixel Fillrate for those gpu?



I'm afraid so, including 1060, 1070, 2070, Quadro GV100 (Titan V JHH Special Edition), and maybe even 780.

https://www.anandtech.com/bench/GPU18/2347


----------



## eraser666 (Feb 23, 2019)

How about this formula?
pixel fillrate=min(ROP, GPC*16, TPC*4)*frequency/1000

For example:
 they have the same pixel fillrate in test.
2070:3GPC/18TPC/64ROP 2060:3GPC/15TPC/48ROP 1660Ti:3GPC/12TPC/48ROP
1080:4GPC/20TPC/64ROP 1070Ti:4GPC/19TPC/64ROP

they have different pixel fillrate in test.
1080:4GPC/20TPC/64ROP 1070:3GPC/15TPC/64ROP
1060:2GPC/10TPC/48ROP 1050Ti:2GPC/6TPC/32ROP  1050:2GPC/5TPC/32ROP


----------

